
Ask HN: How would you sell a side project today? - busymichael
Hi all -- I have a simple Gmail plug-in I created 2 years ago with 1300 users, including some paying. What is the best legitimate marketplace or website for selling a side project like this?<p>* Edit: added the word &quot;legitimate&quot;
======
spraveenitpro
Plenty of Tor sites on the dark web where you can sell to the highest bidder.
More than the product, they may be interested in the users.

